# Medication to help with Motivation?



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been taking zoloft for SAD for about 2 months now and somedays I think it makes a difference, where as some days I do not. I have noticed that I usually have a spurt of energy for a couple hours then the rest of my day is lathergic, and I have no motivation to do anything (besides small tasks). My question is, is there any medication that can atleast help with motivation so I can be productive and do the things I would like to do?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What's your Zoloft dose? You seem totally unsure whether it actually helps you or not. Upping the dose would seem the obvious option here. Push the dose to the limit, assuming side effects don't stop you, and see if it can actually help you or not. My personal experience with Zoloft was it doesn't work for me, though I found that side effects were limited to killing libido, and 300 mg felt the same as 100 mg. To me it's a sugar pill except for that death of sex drive effect.

I, unfortunately, have no other suggestions on what to do about your lack of motivation, since I too would love to find the answer to that question.

Some days ago I was meaning to post about my total lack of motivation, but I lacked the motivation to do so. Ironic, isn't it?

I started taking dextroamphetamine which you'd think would be motivating, but it just puts me in a better mood as I sit around and do nothing.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

My zoloft dose right now is 200 MG a day. I'm going to up it to 300 mg a day next time I visit the doc. I also believe I have Amotivational Syndrome, this is caused from long term periods of smoking cannabis. I have no energy, no motivation to do anything, along with the SAD I have. A friend recommend taking Addreall for the motivation, wasn't sure.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

john52 said:


> A friend recommend taking Addreall for the motivation, wasn't sure.


Then all you need is a doctor who doesn't say "NO WAY!" when you request amphetamines.

I managed to get amphetamines for severe treatment-resistant depression, which isn't a common use (though it's certainly a legitimate use & used to be a common use 50 years ago). The vast majority who get amphetamines do so by having ADD.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Amphetamine.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

john52 said:


> I have noticed that I usually have a spurt of energy for a couple hours then the rest of my day is lathergic


At what time of the day do you get this spurt of energy?


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Random times, it'll be for like 2 hours, i'll get hyper (Used to be ADHD) then back to lathargic the rest of the day, no motivation to do anything.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

john52 said:


> Random times, it'll be for like 2 hours, i'll get hyper (Used to be ADHD) then back to lathargic the rest of the day, no motivation to do anything.


WHat do you mean? have you been diagnosed with ADHD?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

!


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

Stimulants are undoubtedly your best bet drug-wise for improving motivation, but, from what I've heard (and as UltraShy here has testified) even they don't always help. Pharmacologically, they're your best bet, though.

It's trite, but ultimately, you're going to need _external_ motivators if you really want to boost your efforts, and, of course, this isn't anywhere near as simple as popping a pill. You'll need to be able to perceive some ultimate purpose and reward in whatever you're doing in order to be driven towards it. This comes in two broad forms:

Intrinsic - where the activity is enjoyable in and of itself (e.g., reading an entire book in one sitting because you find it interesting and simply can't put it down), and

Extrinsic - where you're rewarded for the activity (e.g., reading a book because you know that doing so will allow you to get an A on your exam, which in turn could have all sorts of other benefits)

It's been argued that offering extrinsic rewards for intrinsically-rewarding activities can actually make them less attractive, but, for our purposes here, this isn't really important. What _is_ clear is that an intrinsic reward is generally superior to an extrinsic reward, because it's more reliable and it doesn't really require any sort of foresight -- the process is the prize, so you devour it.

Really, your attraction towards any objective can be boiled down to an interaction between the distance, probability, and size of the reward. As a prize becomes temporally-nearer, more likely to occur, and, of course, larger, you will be increasingly driven towards it.

Now I'm going to try to be brief, as I myself have work that I need to get started on, and I could easily spiral off on this topic and get far too broad and theoretical for my own good. Here's the thing -- when people complain about lacking motivation, their issues are usually in the dimensions of distance and probability, either one or both. They don't want to toil away chasing rewards that could lie years down the road, or that, quite simply, may never even come to fruition despite their best efforts. They'd rather have simple, instant gratification, whether it's scrolling through these messageboards, masturbating (this second activity hopefully being distinct from the first), or just looking at something shiny. The payoff in these activities is small, especially when engaged-in ad nauseum rather than in moderation, but it's instant, and it's a sure thing, so as far as our most basic hedonistic drives are concerned, these sorts of simple endeavors are all we really need.

The key, ultimately, is to shift your focus from impulsivity and low-level hedonism towards mastery and rational wealth-maximization (and I'm referring to wealth in a broad utilitarian sense, not a purely financial one). You need to expand your scope and look at the big picture -- instead of just looking at something shiny or scrolling through internet messageboards _in the moment_, try to think about how your life might be weeks, months, and even years down the road if you were to _keep_ doing it all the time, at the expense of all other activities aimed towards more distal goals.

Think about how everything would begin to collapse around you and how utterly unaccomplished, monotonous and superfluous your life would become (and if you already feel this way about your life, then think about how this would become _increasingly_ true, as opposed to being alleviated). You might as well be dead at that point. God, what a miserable thought -- so miserable that it almost makes work start to seem attractive. Really, when you hit upon this point, you'll find that work (i.e., constructive, goal-directed activity) actually starts to seem more appetizing. After this happens, when you again begin to overindulge in non-constructive acts, you'll start to feel guilty, fearful, even a little ill, as if you'd been caught slowly poisoning yourself. You'll see the ill-fated path you're heading down, and you won't like it; you'll turn away even more quickly than before.

When you set goals and meet them, and when you can see yourself moving towards those loftier achievements, the work itself will become more pleasurable -- extrinsic and intrinsic motivation will begin to develop a sort of unity. Not only this, but when you cease working for a respite and relax and engage in those simple pleasures in which you had previously overindulged, they will be all the sweeter. Things will become more balanced and satisfactory, and life itself will begin to make a little more sense.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for the reponse No Suprises. Would Adderall help with this? I understand that it has to come from with-in, which is something I want to do, but I just don't have any interest in anything, ie., going to the gym, going out, I could do these things, but i'm not interested in it, so I don't go, I'm pretty sure it stems for amotivational syndrome, but can stimulants provide a needed boost to help one's motivation to help be more motivated


----------



## megocode3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Try adding Wellbutrin to your Zoloft. I take both and they're working great for me. The Wellbutrin gives me energy and helps a little with the sexual side effects of Zoloft.


----------



## odspot (Sep 1, 2009)

No Surprises said:


> Intrinsic - where the activity is enjoyable in and of itself (e.g., reading an entire book in one sitting because you find it interesting and simply can't put it down), and
> 
> Extrinsic - where you're rewarded for the activity (e.g., reading a book because you know that doing so will allow you to get an A on your exam, which in turn could have all sorts of other benefits)


that was actually a really useful distinction to have laid out, in part because i am having trouble determining my original, underlying condition. i know as of present that i suffer from OCD, but when i try and explain to psychiatrists what i felt like prior to its emergence, they aren't really interested (their only concern is OCD). i might actually bring it up with my psychologist next time we speak.

from my understanding, based on what you describe in your post, i basically seem to lack an intrinsic reward system. my main reference points are having difficulty enjoying ordinary activities as a kid (playing with friends, etc.) and instead favoring video games etc. through to an inability to read and whatnot for pleasure as an adult. it seems that when i try and do things like read, i'm often relying on extrinstic rewards to push me through the activity (thinking "oh this will make me seem more interesting to others, or at least i'll have something to talk about with friends"). unless i am constantly relying on that sense of entrinstic reward, i often have tremendous difficulty achieving or finding pleasure in anything. it's also why i'm a perfectionist - perfectionism gives me some kind of guidance in terms of when something is 'complete'.

one psychiatrist who was helpful thought i had dysthymia but i often wonder if it's not ADD. i'd love to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

odspot said:


> that was actually a really useful distinction to have laid out, in part because i am having trouble determining my original, underlying condition. i know as of present that i suffer from OCD, but when i try and explain to psychiatrists what i felt like prior to its emergence, they aren't really interested (their only concern is OCD). i might actually bring it up with my psychologist next time we speak.
> 
> from my understanding, based on what you describe in your post, i basically seem to lack an intrinsic reward system. my main reference points are having difficulty enjoying ordinary activities as a kid (playing with friends, etc.) and instead favoring video games etc. through to an inability to read and whatnot for pleasure as an adult. it seems that when i try and do things like read, i'm often relying on extrinstic rewards to push me through the activity (thinking "oh this will make me seem more interesting to others, or at least i'll have something to talk about with friends"). unless i am constantly relying on that sense of entrinstic reward, i often have tremendous difficulty achieving or finding pleasure in anything. it's also why i'm a perfectionist - perfectionism gives me some kind of guidance in terms of when something is 'complete'.
> 
> one psychiatrist who was helpful thought i had dysthymia but i often wonder if it's not ADD. i'd love to hear your thoughts on the matter.


Well, to be clear, there's really no such thing as an "intrinsic reward system"; all rewards are mediated by the same neural pathways. I should note, too, that video games are actually a perfect example of an intrinsically rewarding activity -- people play them because they're engaging on their own merits, and they're rarely given any external reasons to do so. So if you enjoy video games (or eating or sex, for that matter) then you must experience intrinsic reward.

For what it's worth, I do quite a bit of reading, and even I can relate to the sentiment of not finding it attractive on its own merits. Even when I intend to read a novel for pleasure, I'll generally have to encourage myself by considering the indirect benefits it will likely confer on my knowledge and verbal reasoning abilities before I'll finally work up the nerve to pick up the book and get started. This is understandable -- reading is cognitively demanding (and so is writing out message board posts, for that matter); there are much less effortful tasks that we could perform instead, so it takes some contemplation of the external benefits before we'll actually find it attractive enough to warrant our attention.

That said, it is possible to experience difficulties with motivation and reward, and they'll either be the result of anhedonia or attentional deficits. The difference between the two is that, with the attentional deficits, you'll generally still find pleasure in simple activities (e.g., eating, having sex, listening to music etc.), whereas with anhedonia -- especially in its most extreme forms -- you won't find pleasure in _anything_. Because it's usually the result of extreme depression, anhedonia tends to be more of a secondary concern; people have a hard time complaining about a lack of motivation when they spend the entirety of their days weeping in the fetal position. Granted, it's not always black and white, and there are more subtle gradations of both, but if your aversion to certain activities tends to be centred on their being mentally-demanding, then your difficulties are probably with attention rather than depression and anhedonia.

Based on what you've said, it does sound like your choice of activities is selective on the basis of how mentally-taxing they are, so it might be a good idea to pursue an ADD diagnosis.


----------



## odspot (Sep 1, 2009)

No Surprises said:


> Well, to be clear, there's really no such thing as an "intrinsic reward system"; all rewards are mediated by the same neural pathways. I should note, too, that video games are actually a perfect example of an intrinsically rewarding activity -- people play them because they're engaging on their own merits, and they're rarely given any external reasons to do so. So if you enjoy video games (or eating or sex, for that matter) then you must experience intrinsic reward.


sorry, i guess i wasn't intending the term "intrinsic reward system" to have any scientific merit, but what i meant was that i have always found it difficult to experience any sustained intrinsic reward, especially in activities that aren't immediately rewarding. i can experience joy in sex, eating and video games, but i find that i become addicted to stuff like that incredibly quickly. in cases where i'm not constantly engaged, my mind just tends to wander.



> That said, it is possible to experience difficulties with motivation and reward, and they'll either be the result of anhedonia or attentional deficits. The difference between the two is that, with the attentional deficits, you'll generally still find pleasure in simple activities (e.g., eating, having sex, listening to music etc.), whereas with anhedonia -- especially in its most extreme forms -- you won't find pleasure in _anything_. Because it's usually the result of extreme depression, anhedonia tends to be more of a secondary concern; people have a hard time complaining about a lack of motivation when they spend the entirety of their days weeping in the fetal position. Granted, it's not always black and white, and there are more subtle gradations of both, but if your aversion to certain activities tends to be centred on their being mentally-demanding, then your difficulties are probably with attention rather than depression and anhedonia.
> 
> Based on what you've said, it does sound like your choice of activities is selective on the basis of how mentally-taxing they are, so it might be a good idea to pursue an ADD diagnosis.


like i say, i do suffer from OCD, which of course comes with its own set of attentional difficulties, and part of my choices in activities has been based on that. but when i was finally struck by depression, i never experienced the whole weeping-in-a-fetal-position thing. instead it resembled the negative symptoms of schizophrenia - loss of affect, inability to make decisions, social withdrawal, concentration difficulties etc.

SSRI's have never done much for those symptoms (and in fact helped bring them on to an extent). i did see one GP who thought i had inattentive ADD, and prescribed ritalin (which helped most of my depressive symptoms, before turning on me), but i didn't want to risk worsening the OCD.

i guess i was just wondering if dysthymia (not anhedonia) and ADD often co-exist, or if an "ADD" depression at least carried its own set of characteristics. the most prominent specific treatment for dysthymia i've come across has been low-dose Amisulpride, which acts on dopamine. my depression often feels like a separate entity to the OCD, and hasn't responded to much other than Nardil (which had too many sfx).


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

john52 said:


> Thank you for the reponse No Suprises. Would Adderall help with this? I understand that it has to come from with-in, which is something I want to do, but I just don't have any interest in anything, ie., going to the gym, going out, I could do these things, but i'm not interested in it, so I don't go, I'm pretty sure it stems for amotivational syndrome, but can stimulants provide a needed boost to help one's motivation to help be more motivated


I am not No Surpsises, but I have extensive experience with Adderall and an understanding of the principles he is elucidating. It will not create motivation out of nowhere, in fact, it can make you quite more content doing whatever you found intrisically motivating before. If you liked listening to music, you could sit around and listen to music more attentively and with greater pleasure. So if you don't want to go to the gym at all, it won't create this motivation.

On the other hand, it is a wonderful facillitator. By this I mean any activity you muster the will to do you will likely find easier and more rewarding. For instance, in doing homework: you will spot mistakes spontaneously that you may have missed before, you will make logical connections in the material with less perceived effort, you will be able to form a better plan for a project, and your efforts overall may seem less taxing (maybe even fun) than they would have been without the medicine. This is probably more pronounced with ADD people, but would probably hold true for many others as well.

Now the twist is Adderall will act on your reward system no matter what you do. So if you don't have the initiative to start homework, go to the gym, go out, ect., you will experience a reward mechanism in whatever you would do anyway (certain exceptions though, watching tv and playing highly stimulating video games may seem less appealing). But if you have a strong desire to go to the gym, for instance, but are blocked by lack of self-confidence and social fear, Adderall may help immensely. It induces a feeling of self-confidence anyway and the perceived exertion of exercise is lessened (the technical term is it raises subjective strength).

So Adderall can act as dead-weight against your motivation by making the activities you do anyway more rewarding, or it can facillitate an existing will to do something by making the activity easier and more rewarding. It depends on how you use the tool as to what benefit you get out of it.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Upekkha said:


> I am not No Surpsises, but I have extensive experience with Adderall and an understanding of the principles he is elucidating. It will not create motivation out of nowhere, in fact, it can make you quite more content doing whatever you found intrisically motivating before. If you liked listening to music, you could sit around and listen to music more attentively and with greater pleasure. So if you don't want to go to the gym at all, it won't create this motivation.
> 
> On the other hand, it is a wonderful facillitator. By this I mean any activity you muster the will to do you will likely find easier and more rewarding. For instance, in doing homework: you will spot mistakes spontaneously that you may have missed before, you will make logical connections in the material with less perceived effort, you will be able to form a better plan for a project, and your efforts overall may seem less taxing (maybe even fun) than they would have been without the medicine. This is probably more pronounced with ADD people, but would probably hold true for many others as well.
> 
> ...


A+ post


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Upekkha said:


> I am not No Surpsises, but I have extensive experience with Adderall and an understanding of the principles he is elucidating. It will not create motivation out of nowhere, in fact, it can make you quite more content doing whatever you found intrisically motivating before. If you liked listening to music, you could sit around and listen to music more attentively and with greater pleasure. So if you don't want to go to the gym at all, it won't create this motivation.
> 
> On the other hand, it is a wonderful facillitator. By this I mean any activity you muster the will to do you will likely find easier and more rewarding. For instance, in doing homework: you will spot mistakes spontaneously that you may have missed before, you will make logical connections in the material with less perceived effort, you will be able to form a better plan for a project, and your efforts overall may seem less taxing (maybe even fun) than they would have been without the medicine. This is probably more pronounced with ADD people, but would probably hold true for many others as well.
> 
> ...


That describes me so well. I'm going to talk to my doc and give Adderall a try.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No Surprises said:


> *You'll need to be able to perceive some ultimate purpose and reward in whatever you're doing in order to be driven towards it.*


I've looked and I can't find the purpose of life. I doubt there is any.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

@ *Upekkha*
So your saying, if you currently do not have any motivation to go to the gym, or to attend social events, even with adderall it won't help?


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

john52 said:


> @ *Upekkha*
> So your saying, if you currently do not have any motivation to go to the gym, or to attend social events, even with adderall it won't help?


It is possible that if you have a lack of motivation caused by depression issues that Adderall may treat the depression and you may have motivation again to do these activities. It is also possible that Adderall may lessen depression symptoms and you still will have no motivation to do these activities.

It seems from your inquirty you have the desire to go to the gym and attend social events, but something is blocking you. Could you put it in to words what your thoughts and feelings are when you think about doing these things? Apathy, anxiety, or something else?

In any event, Adderall is probably worth a try. Amphetamines have been around a long time and without a desire to abuse them, there really aren't many risks to them. The problem may be getting a doc or pdoc to prescribe it for SA or depression rather than for ADD. It is a first-line ADD treatment, but a kind of last resort treatment for the other indications.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Upekkha said:


> It is possible that if you have a lack of motivation caused by depression issues that Adderall may treat the depression and you may have motivation again to do these activities. It is also possible that Adderall may lessen depression symptoms and you still will have no motivation to do these activities.
> 
> *It seems from your inquirty you have the desire to go to the gym and attend social events, but something is blocking you.* Could you put it in to words what your thoughts and feelings are when you think about doing these things? Apathy, anxiety, or something else?
> 
> In any event, Adderall is probably worth a try. Amphetamines have been around a long time and without a desire to abuse them, there really aren't many risks to them. The problem may be getting a doc or pdoc to prescribe it for SA or depression rather than for ADD. It is a first-line ADD treatment, but a kind of last resort treatment for the other indications.


What blocks me is my fear of being social. Usually, when I attend social events I avoid eye contact if possible, hate when people stare at me, and my heart starts to race (though this is helping with xanax). Do you think Adderall would help give me motivation to just be social and not care about the things I cannot control.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

what some others have said already but adderall isnt the super motivator that some seem to think it is...i have used it to to try to motivate me to be social and more outgoing but it is only slightly effective in that aspect..it works less than half the time in that area i have found...adderall does however allow me to get more enjoyment out of working out, video games, movies...it basically helps me to be more content with living an introverted life...

as far as gaining motivation, that iss very hard to do...adderall definitely wont make you jump out of bed every morning just aching to get to work or school...thats isnt gonna happen, sorry...i am a very free thinker and i dont really believe there is a true purpose to life, you basically live and then die, just try to enjoy yourself.....i really wish i could subscribe to the mentality that if i bought a real big house and really nice car that i would be happy but thats simply not true..i have motivation issues too...always have...


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

john52 said:


> What blocks me is my fear of being social. Usually, when I attend social events I avoid eye contact if possible, hate when people stare at me, and my heart starts to race (though this is helping with xanax). Do you think Adderall would help give me motivation to just be social and not care about the things I cannot control.


Motivation is probably a loaded word in this context. It acts on reward centers no matter what activity you do, so it really won't give motivation. You are motivated to enter in to social situations, but fear overwhelms the motivation. You are so motivated to enter social situations you are using and considering further medication to reduce the fear that is getting in the way of your will. What you are asking about seems to be will it help calm the fear that occurs when I go in to social situations, or think about entering social situations. The answer is probably yes, in so much as the dopamine stimulation from the medication boosts self-confidence, making you care less about if people are staring at you or what they are doing beyond your control. You feel more free to assert yourself.

One problem that can occur is that in addition to boosting self-confidence, it has the possiblity of causing anxiety itself. This is a separate problem though, the drug may induce feelings of anxiety. If it does, it may complicate the benefit you are receiving in self-confidence. Xanax may work well in conjunction with the medicine then (I use vyvanse and clonopin, it works really well).

Now motivation is where things get really tricky. It is entirely possible, as board members here have stated, that the reward effects of the medication make whatever you are doing so satisfying you don't care you are not social anymore. Then you may not feel the motivation to go out and socialize because you are feeling an increase in self-confidence and reward from whatever you are doing anyway. You have to perceive this effect if you get it, and try to overcome it if you want the pro-social benefits. You really have to make the thought, yes playing video games is more pleasing now, but that is an illusion of the medication. What I want is to socialize and get the benefits from that, so I will use the benefits of the medication toward that end and use willpower to avoid using it to just feel more pleasure not being social. That can be hard, especially for depressed people.


----------



## john52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Upekkha said:


> Motivation is probably a loaded word in this context. It acts on reward centers no matter what activity you do, so it really won't give motivation. You are motivated to enter in to social situations, but fear overwhelms the motivation. You are so motivated to enter social situations you are using and considering further medication to reduce the fear that is getting in the way of your will. What you are asking about seems to be will it help calm the fear that occurs when I go in to social situations, or think about entering social situations. The answer is probably yes, in so much as the dopamine stimulation from the medication boosts self-confidence, making you care less about if people are staring at you or what they are doing beyond your control. You feel more free to assert yourself.
> 
> One problem that can occur is that in addition to boosting self-confidence, it has the possiblity of causing anxiety itself. This is a separate problem though, the drug may induce feelings of anxiety. If it does, it may complicate the benefit you are receiving in self-confidence. Xanax may work well in conjunction with the medicine then (I use vyvanse and clonopin, it works really well).
> 
> Now motivation is where things get really tricky. It is entirely possible, as board members here have stated, that the reward effects of the medication make whatever you are doing so satisfying you don't care you are not social anymore. Then you may not feel the motivation to go out and socialize because you are feeling an increase in self-confidence and reward from whatever you are doing anyway. You have to perceive this effect if you get it, and try to overcome it if you want the pro-social benefits. You really have to make the thought, yes playing video games is more pleasing now, but that is an illusion of the medication. What I want is to socialize and get the benefits from that, so I will use the benefits of the medication toward that end and use willpower to avoid using it to just feel more pleasure not being social. That can be hard, especially for depressed people.


Thank you for your response. My problem is I want to go out and be social but I have i've been a 'home body' for 5 years and now I have a problem re-incoroprating myself back into society, though all the things I do at home I love, I love happiness of others, smiles of others, I love it in my heart, though I'd have to say I would love to conquer this fear I have and just be able to do the things in life I want to do without this social fear I have. It sometimes makes me sad for a moment that I cannot get over this yet, but I dont ever lose hope and I refuse to let this social problem affect my life and do understand there is alot of people struggling alot more than I am. It's not something I dwel on so I dont think i'm depressed, though I want to get past this social anxiety so I can go out and accomplish what I want to do in life, hopefully with a boost of motivation and self confidence, hopefully with Adderall or something that can atleast help, I do know medicine is not the 100% cure and you have to want to do it aswell, which i do, It irriates me that my social fears get in the way of what I want to achieve because inside I am a very strong, wise and confident person, inside, though my actions don't speak of it, if that makes sense, hopefully with a boost the medicine can help motivate me and give me more self confidence to not be so fearful of social interaction.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

@John52

Your welcome, I hope you conquer the fear. Yeah Adderall is a safe drug with very little risk. It just has a high controlled substance classification, which means docs like to toe the accepted line when prescribing it. Despite the high classification, it doesn't cause physical dependence and tolerance is not much of an issue. If you can get it prescribed, it is definitely worth a shot.

I hear what you are saying about how you feel on the inside not coming out like you hoped. Ultimately these fears and dispositions are chemical realities in our brains. Like the thread about dopamine and social success that is attracting a lot of attention here, it just appears some people have the wiring to be socially successful built-in, others need a chemical boost to just find some social happiness.


----------

